# Horse stomping on your foot



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Might have once when I was barefoot and in the grass and got stepped on, my foot killed me fore a couple days. But other than that it's just been the regular get your toes stepped on scenario. Bruised and ouch for a little while but then goes away.

Hope nothing's that broken...feet have a way of healing from little breaks but if it's higher up that can be an issue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you should not cast the foot until the swelling goes down some.

if the Xray showed 3 broken bones, then that's probably true. Here, they give you a temporary foot wrap, pain medicine , and ask you to wait a day for swelling to go down. Xray should have shown if any bone was moved out of place and thus needed realigning (setting).

I am sure it must have been terribly painful. was this one of the draft type horses?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> you should not cast the foot until the swelling goes down some.
> 
> if the Xray showed 3 broken bones, then that's probably true. Here, they give you a temporary foot wrap, pain medicine , and ask you to wait a day for swelling to go down. Xray should have shown if any bone was moved out of place and thus needed realigning (setting).
> 
> I am sure it must have been terribly painful. was this one of the draft type horses?


they said they have to cast it, so nothing moves anymore. 
Of course I cannot see anything, even though I have access to both xrays. 

It was awful painful, I ended up biting my clothes and everything not to scream and startle the horse that was standing in cross ties on concrete floor and stomped on my warm winter boot. 
And it was actually kinda smallish, near 16 hh lightweight horse, but he put so much effort in it... I am suprised that the bones arent a mush..


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, ouch! A 16 hh horse (smallish? Okay, I'll agree if compared to many Drafts) on concrete. Poor foot.
No dancing this Christmas season. 
Take care. Maybe Santa will be 'specially nice this year.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine was a draft. It was bones higher up on the top of the foot (green stick breaks) not toes or at the joints where toes meet foot along with an ankle break. We had a single strand tape "gate" in a field we had divided up with electric and instead of ducking under to the side of the horses, the doofus with me unhooked the gate and touched the horse nearest me on the nose with the metal part of the handle to get her to move so he could go through. She did. Straight on top of me. One hoof stomped across the foot, the other did a kick out and caught the ankle. The swelling was horrendous, so was the bruising. They booted it. No cast because of the swelling and by the time the swelling went down for casting I just requested they leave the boot on. I couldn't have walked on it anyway because of the pain.

So sorry to hear about what happened. Watch the color of your toes. If they start getting red or turning purple the cast will need to come off to relieve the pressure from the swelling. Sharp pains can also mean pressure is too much. That happened to a student of mine in a hand cast. They gave her pain killers after casting and mom dropped her back off at school. Within a couple of hours her hand was turning blue. Nurse at school cut the band between thumb and hand and then got some shears from the career tech shop and cut into the cast to relieve the pressure because mom never answered the phone to come get her.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

If they said is broken, probably broken. If you want to post the xrays, I can probably point out the fractures. I used to be a rad tech.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not a full cast - the hard part is only under my foot and a bit up over my ankle from behind - basically just immobilises my foot. 
I did have to open up the bandage today, because the foot swelled more, and I could not stand the slow pressure on the foot - just getting annoying and numbish. 
Have no meds to relieve swelling, did the old traditional cabbage trick, will rebandage for the night again..


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Oh, ouch! A 16 hh horse (smallish? Okay, I'll agree if compared to many Drafts) on concrete. Poor foot.
> No dancing this Christmas season.
> Take care. Maybe Santa will be 'specially nice this year.


Well, for me 16 h is smallish, as I am used to my horse who is built like a half draft and is 17 hh, and also I work with quite a few bigger horses. And the average size for us is 16hh..  

And thanks  Wasn't planning on dancing, but was planning a Christmas ride and some fun...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@ApuestoT? What do you see?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm on my phone, but I see one for sure on the middle phalange of the second toe. Will be able to see more when I'm on my desktop.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Few other spots that could be another one, but I can't say with this quality of image (they don't convert from DICOM well) and without being able to window it. But yeah, it's broken. Nothing crazy though.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

an Arabian around 800 lbs and then a percheron/twh cross over a thousand lbs. on the same two toes in the same evening. Both were broken and foot black and blue. did not go to ER since all they would have done is tape them together.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry you got hurt @*Cherrij*, and hope that your broken foot doesn't keep you down too long. I've lost toenails but never had x-rays done to check for broken toes. One time I got my ankle stepped on and thought for sure it was broken but x-rays didn't indicate that it was so diagnosed with a bad sprain. 30 years later and I still have trouble with that ankle so I'm not convinced it wasn't broke.


Get well soon!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

@ApuetsoT - They told me that little toe, and the third and forth have broken bones. 
The second toe has been so wonky since I can remember myself.. and that doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Along with what apeutsot said, in the oblique view it appears there is a fracture at the proximal end of P1 in the center on the 4th toe. Maybe also the left(in pic) of P2 of second toe too. Ignoring the wonky p3 of second toe if its always been that way.

But in both rads it appears the metatarsal-phalangeal joint spacing of the 1st, 2nd & 5th is not right & too far apart. Ultrasound might give a better idea what's going on.

And yes, been stomped on badly a few times over the years. Every time it was a horse with pelvis probs that just dropped their hind end suddenly without warning, hoof hard down, toe pointing.

Never had an xray. 1st 2 times I had swelling & impressive bruising, hurt for a week or so. Last time was about 4 years ago, glad I took my boot off immediately even tho it killed, as it swelled heaps immediately! Xray place was closed, doc said if it was broken they would just put a moon boot on it & I didn't want to drive 2hrs to the nearest hospital. Hurt for a month or so. But just in last couple months my foots been giving me grief there & the toes have moved apart! Will be able to afford the time to go check it out after Xmas...


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks @loosie 

Well I hope to get checked out again on 27th, will have to go no matter what. 

I have never been so badly stomped on, but this horse doesn't have much manners, I had trimmed him previously too, but recently he was lame with one of the hinds, also, noone knows what he did - he had bolted from the forest across icy roads in a few spots.. ditched the rider and ran home.. 

You actually make me think, that all the horses that seemingly have no health issues but refuse to raise their hinds properly, might have pelvic issues. And then there is my horse, who has issues with SI joint and so on, and he holds his feet quite well, it's actually the fronts that he is not so keen about holding for me. 

Foot started to hurt today, but it probably is because I was hopping around the kitchen yesterday, doing too much myself, and ended up supporting myself a lot of the time on the gimpy foot, but just on the heel part of the cast.. just enough to hop the right leg... 

One day I will try, but not yet - I am lucky my car is automatic.. I don't need my left foot!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

ibuprofen. Good stuff for both pain and swelling. And of course, ice and elevate.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

That sounds awfully sore @*Cherrij* . It’s a rotten time of the year to be out of action. 

A Clydesdale made a mess of my foot. It was massively swollen and multi-coloured but I was lucky and didn’t suffer any breaks that I’m aware offf. I remember my doctor testing for breaks by pulling each toe in turn but I wasn’t sent for an x-ray. I’ve still got problems with pain and although it was many years ago, I’ve got a permanent dark mark that runs down the line of the bones.

The worst was from a small pony called Kiwi. It hurt but when I started squelching in my boot I realised something was seriously wrong. When I took off the boot my white sock up to my ankle was scarlet with blood. He’d burst open the top of my big toe and my foot was swelling. It took ages for the pain to set in and a long time to heal as it was constantly opening up. It still makes me cringe.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This is one reason why I switched to a hoof stand for farrier work. My paint mare can be very difficult for the farrier. She hates lifting her feet up high. She is not a very patient horse, gets fidgety. Has a huge attitude about everything. If you didn't let her foot down, she would almost sit on my farrier.

When I started trimming them myself, i looked up hoof stand ideas on Pinterest. I ended up making my own stand. A rectangular wood base with a wood post. To cradle the foot i added 2 small pieces of wood on the top, connected with a leather latigo. The foot rests on the leather latigo. All made from scrap wood i found in the garage and an old leather latigo. 

My mare, who was always so difficult, stands like a saint with this setup. Now i do have to take her moods into account. If she is distracted and fidgety, then it is probably not a good day to trim hooves. 

I had a weanling stomp on my foot a few years back. It was bad enough i needed x rays. Just because a horse is tiny doesn't mean they can't do serious damage! 

Definitely try the hoof stand. It buys you time to get out of the way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Be very careful with this kind of injury. I had my foot crushed by a large-ish horse several years ago and ended up with several surgeries to remove debris from the foot. I also ended up with Compartment Syndrome in my lower leg and surgeon thought I was going to lose my leg below the knee. Your comment about the extreme amount of pain and extensive swelling are what made me think of my injury. I ended up being over 1 year before I could wear flip flops on that foot and more like 18 months before I could get a boot on it. The extreme pain when it happened = I screamed like an 8 year old girl, and I'm pretty stoic most of the time. The doc looked at my foot and brought his had close and I was ready to do bodily harm, he didn't even touch me. Go to the surgeon, sooner rather than later. If it's not as crushed, messed up as mine was then it's no big deal, but if it is time is very important. I had on good leather boots, not soft warm winter ones when I had my injury.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cherrij said:


> Anyways.. I wanted to ask if anyone had experience with a horse slamming the foot so hard into yours that it broke bones?


Absolutely; it could easily break bones in your foot. 

You are correct to go get a second opinion. Whoever you saw for your first x-rays doesn't feel confident to me...


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Cherrij said:


> @ApuetsoT - They told me that little toe, and the third and forth have broken bones.
> The second toe has been so wonky since I can remember myself.. and that doesn't hurt at all.


I should have double checked exactly where it hurt. Looking again at those other toes, I can maybe see something on the little toe, for sure a fracture on the 4th, maybe on on the 3rd. Toes can be hard since all the bones are so small, small fractures can be hard to visualize(plus image quality).

So the big toe isn't bothering you at all? It looks pretty wonky.


I have a permanent purple ring on my right foot front when I got stomped on when I was 16. It shows the most when my feet are cold. It hurt for a while, but I never got it checked out so who knows if it was broken or just bruised.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry guys, didn't have access to my pc a couple of days, and I cannot log on from my mobile for some reason. 

I went to the hospital today, at a time my friends could drive me, and of course, noone wants to see me, so I have to ask my BF to drive me tomorrow morning, even though his learning permit has expired. 

The toes don't hurt. It is the middle of the foot and everything linked to the toe that hurt. I can move them a little bit, but ocasionally somehow the foot moves within the half cast (the swelling has gone down, and it's loosened up a little) and then it hurts.. 
I did think that the toe looked weird from half the foot already..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cherrij said:


> Sorry guys, didn't have access to my pc a couple of days, and I cannot log on from my mobile for some reason.
> 
> I went to the hospital today, at a time my friends could drive me, and of course, noone wants to see me, so I have to ask my BF to drive me tomorrow morning, even though his learning permit has expired.
> 
> ...


My crush injury was the top of my foot, behind the toes and up on the top of the arch of my foot. I have a lot of scar tissue on the top of my foot now, from all the surgeries. It may just be soft tissue that will resolve with time or you may have some breaks and or chips. Bottom line is, you need further treatment to find out exactly what you're dealing with. Hoping it turns out to not be much.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Cherrij said:


> Sorry guys, didn't have access to my pc a couple of days, and I cannot log on from my mobile for some reason.
> 
> I went to the hospital today, at a time my friends could drive me, and of course, noone wants to see me, so I have to ask my BF to drive me tomorrow morning, even though his learning permit has expired.
> 
> ...



Broke my foot about a year and a half ago. Mine was what's called a Lisfranc fracture. Basically in the arch of the foot and there ends up being separation of the bones where they don't meet up the way they're supposed to anymore so just casting won't heal them. It usually comes with a torn ligament or two so nothing "holds things together" like it should. I had two screws put in my foot then had them removed 6 months later because the foot had healed (as best it ever will), and the screws were very bothersome.

My advice...don't just go get x-rays at the ER. That's what I did at first and they did the normal x-rays...me laying my foot down while sitting on the table. So they told me no fracture, just a bad sprain. 6 weeks later I went to my doctor because the foot was still swollen and bruised. She sent me for an MRI which showed the damage that x-rays hadn't seen. I ended up having to go to an orthopedic surgeon that specializes in this type of break. According to him, ER's will find foot breaks less than half the time in x-rays, especially the kind of break I had. In order to fully see the damage you have to do a "weight baring" x-ray. Not just lay on the table, but you must stand on the foot with pressure on it to be able to see the real damage. An MRI or other type of image/scan is sometimes necessary to see the full damage on a foot. 

I spent 9 months out of commission...no riding. Was on crutches, scooter, etc... Once all the surgeries were over it was another couple of months before I could wear any type of boot, even my Muck Boots (BTW, I honestly cried when I couldn't get my Muck Boots on my foot!!). 

Although I didn't break mine by something stepping on it (riding accident), it could definitely happen that way. I'd say go to an orthopedic specialist if you can. Not that emergency rooms aren't good for emergencies, but most of them are not going to have the specialized training needed to diagnose certain foot breaks.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My crush injury was the top of my foot, behind the toes and up on the top of the arch of my foot. I have a lot of scar tissue on the top of my foot now, from all the surgeries. It may just be soft tissue that will resolve with time or you may have some breaks and or chips. Bottom line is, you need further treatment to find out exactly what you're dealing with. Hoping it turns out to not be much.


That is kinda scaring me, because that is the same point that hurts for me too. 

But the health system is not the best here, especially when you are broke, and not that easy to get to a normal doctor when it's around Christmas time and other widely celebrated occasions. I hope they will look at it properly and I will discuss my concerns with the doctor..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cherrij said:


> That is kinda scaring me, because that is the same point that hurts for me too.
> 
> But the health system is not the best here, especially when you are broke, and not that easy to get to a normal doctor when it's around Christmas time and other widely celebrated occasions. I hope they will look at it properly and I will discuss my concerns with the doctor..


I wish you the best of luck. Had I not had an amazing surgeon who spotted my compartment syndrome from across the waiting room and hauled me into surgery that day, I would very likely have lost my leg below the knee. Obviously, you're not talking about that kind of injury, but even so the crush is bad enough to cause some pretty severe problems. I hope you can get a timely referral to an orthopedic specialist.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Prayers said that you get the help you need and heal well.


----------



## Fuzzbutton (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm currently recovering from a horse-stomp: mild lisfranc injury, fracture in one metatarsal, soft cast plus crutches, and am told 8 weeks non-weightbearing. Sent the horse out to full board and training with my coach for the duration. 

I was lucky not to need surgery, the tendons were not ripped off the bones.

Everyone around here is telling me to obey doctors orders, if I start walking too soon I could end up with permanent pain in the foot.

I found the pain stopped around day ten.

I'd recommend making the effort to get it properly imaged and to find a specialist to monitor it as you heal.

It is also very boring, let me tell you, once you feel pretty much OK but you can't go do anything.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

@Fuzzbutton - that is my issue, I feel kinda OK, apart from a few days ago, when getting put of bed, to jump to the kitchen or the toilet, the moment I lower that foot, it hurts. and not a soft numb pain... so yeah, I am off to the doctor and hope for the best. 

My horse already is on full board, he has started misbehaving, but that is another reason to keep him where he is at, because there is a girl who understands him and can work him at least once or twice a week - instead of moving him to a cheaper place where there is nobody who knows how to handle a horse like him. He is not a bad horse, but he sometimes needs strict reminders on how to behave next to people in herd situations. 

I want to visit and cuddle him, but on crutches it sucks.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate my situation, and I hate our health system. 

The paper from the other hospital sending me to trauma doctor, ended up being useless, because they could not figure out the name of the doctor sending me to trauma doctor. So I had to pay more to get seen. 

The trauma doctor stated, that the xrays are bad and useless, sending me to CT on 3.01.2018. Lovely. Still no knowledge of what exactly is wrong with the foot, they tightened the bandage and sent me back home to come back for CT.

And got kinda yelled at by my BF that I have to be as calm and still as possible and stop feeding cats and doing dishes jumping around the kitchen...


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you  And yes, your healthcare really sucks, unbelievable...

I have been stepped/stomped on many times, but have got away with bruises and difficulty to walk. One mare was so caught up in stressing about her environment that when she stepped on my foot, she just stayed on. 16hh horse as well. That one definitely got the toes.

One of the biggest horses, 17.3hh Warmblood, moved away from a kick and landed on my foot. Luckily it was very quick, but it did hit the nerve.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> I hate my situation, and I hate our health system.
> 
> The paper from the other hospital sending me to trauma doctor, ended up being useless, because they could not figure out the name of the doctor sending me to trauma doctor. So I had to pay more to get seen.
> 
> ...



WHAT??? Not until March 1? By then your bones could heal improperly and cause a whole other set of problems. Can you find a different doctor? That one needs fired.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

I can't believe they tightened your bandage! Your foot is probably swelling like crazy. As difficult as it is, you need to stay off of it and elevate it as much as possible. Keep it at heart level if you can. The foot is the farthest area from your heart and if there's swelling there's a chance for blood clots. Disclaimer: I am not a medical professional!! This is all info I learned from my injury. I was a full 8 weeks non weight bearing as someone else on here mentioned they were too. 

Pay attention to any/all bruising that occurs. I had a ton of bruising which will also happen with an injury less severe than I had but I didn't realize until later that some of the bruising wasn't normal. I think my doctor said that the fact that my toes were very bruised (on the top) and that bruising didn't go away after about 5 weeks was a definite sign that something was very wrong and not the severe sprain the ER said it was. 

I hope that your injury isn't as bad as it seems and that you heal quickly! So many people complain in the US about our healthcare system, but when listening to people in other countries, and what they have to deal with, our's really isn't all that bad.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> WHAT??? Not until March 1? By then your bones could heal improperly and cause a whole other set of problems. Can you find a different doctor? That one needs fired.


I think she means 3rd of January. :wink:

The amount of bad doctors out there... I have had my share. But, when you have broken bones, it would be so important to have one who knows what they're doing!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I so hope you're right @Fimargue.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> WHAT??? Not until March 1? By then your bones could heal improperly and cause a whole other set of problems. Can you find a different doctor? That one needs fired.


NO, until January 3rd. 
but it is still 5 more days. They tightened the bandage and said, it won't get worse. But I am getting seriously worried about tendon issues and dislocation in the middle of the foot. 
@Kriva - I cannot really see the bruising, if I have to keep the half cast on, but, at first it was area about 3x4 cm around the point of first impact, and then on Saturday night when I had to open it up, it was most of the top of the foot turning bluish, but bruising contained at swelling area - so felt like hematoma. 
They could tighten the bandage because the swelling has gone down quite a bit, I felt the foot loosen in the half cast, and some pain appearing when the foot definitely moved in the cast. 
Now, since they tightened it, I actually feel less pain when getting up again and moving around, than I did when it was looser this morning. My foot feels comfortable and relaxed and I don't have to bother too much about it. 

Our health system is available to those who have a lot of money and connections. Actually, even I, if I had seen the woman I know, working in the hospital, I could have gotten a surgeon to look at me yesterday when I visited in the afternoon. 

Also, they seem to forget they are people too and could understand it is not easy to get to the hospital from the countryside on crutches and with almost no money. 
I am at the point of whom to call first to ask for emergency loan. As I don't have more than to afford basic food for me and my pets till next year, not to mention have already some cash laying on the side for next months bills.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh this thread brought back memories for me. I've had both my baby toes stepped on by horses 4 times (3 on one baby toe, one on the other). I am lucky I still have both toes. It was not fun when one toe was just about to heal and then all of a sudden it got crunched again and it set my healing back even longer than the previous time I had it stepped on. I spent months in sandals because I was unable to walk with my toes in shoes without pain.

That was well over 1.5 years now and I made adjustments on my part and haven't had any of my toes crunched since then.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Big relief that I was wrong on the date @Cherrij.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Big relief that I was wrong on the date @Cherrij.


I sometimes forget that it's better to write dates out fully on here, rather than just numbers, because we always put the day first, then month, then year.. 
@Hoofpic - how unfortunate with your toes! 
I actually have been thinking about all the times my toes got stomped on even just since August, since I started working in that stable (not more than 5 stomps, and all quite soft - even when a horse well over 17hh stepped on half of my foot). I can withstand them standing on my feet quite well, after one time I actually had to go and ride 1 hour of walk and trot, and explained my clients, that even with a sore foot, we can ride (if it is just a little sore and does not need a doctor), because we can compensate our foot with the knee, and no need to push the foot in the stirrup.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We do just numbers too but it's still month/day/year for us, well at least for me anyway. I would have written that date 1/3/18. The good thing is you and @Fimargue taught me something new.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

In Finland and France we write in the way that @Cherrij did, so 03.01.2018, and also 03/01/2018.

So many things are different


----------



## Fuzzbutton (Dec 29, 2017)

Everything you are saying about tingling, bruising, pain, swelling, and aching a lot after trying to stand on it, points to a fracture. A fracture just has this extra level of pain and tingling different from a sprain. Once you've had them both it's unmistakable unfortunately. 

Just stay off it completely for a few days, and hopefully you will get some competent medical advice after the holidays.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

CT is done, results will be available from Friday, the 5th of January. Then I will go and see the trauma doctor again. 
The half cast is broken in the middle, my foot is not too sore (I actually stumbled this morning and stepped a little on my toes in the cast, but it didn't hurt). 
There is a weird spot now - it's totally numb and looks like an old scrape, and has a squishy spot under it. 

On Friday it will be 2 weeks since the injury before I actually know what it is


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't forget to update when you find out for sure. I hope you get good news!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Same here. Hoping to see good news.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that about your foot. :sad: Ugh, I know you want to move around but you definitely need to take it easy!  Even though I know it's easier said than done.

I've never broken anything (knock on wood) but I HAVE had some pretty awful stomps! This horse I was riding in the summertime, she was a heavy girl, she stepped on my foot, not my toe...but the middle of my foot...let's just say, it hurt for MONTHS. It finally stopped hurting, but sheesh it was so sensitive to the touch. Not fun!
I try to be SUPER cautious with my feet now.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Soo, Yesterday my PC didn't want to let me on here and let me post, so I will do it now!

there are NO broken bones. Nothing broke. Apart from maybe a miniscule bit at the first metatarsal, up in the middle in the foot, but they couldn't tell for sure, and nothing to do, even if that has chipped. 

The trauma doctor took the half cast off, pressed all through my foot, and I was almost screaming in horror and pain, as she pressed on some really painful spots (that hurt even when you just touch the skin, but she pressed in) and then she told me to wait in the hallway a bit.. 

then a physiotherapist came (I think) to tape my foot. The trauma doctor almost yelled at me telling me to stop hopping around and start walking... as if I could.. 

The physio gave me exercises to do while laying in bed to keep the foot moving a little and get the swelling off better.. 
and told me NO walking for 2 more weeks. But I am allowed to put the foot on the ground, I can use it for balance if I don't put too much weight on it. 
After 2 weeks I have to see a doctor again, I should do Vitamin D test soon, and after those 2 weeks I can start learning to walk again. 

I laughed at myself yesterday - I should take a measuring tape and measure the differences in my calves - the left calf has already become thinner... I will be wonky for a while  

So yea, no bones, but we don't know how badly the tendons and muscles are damaged. Bruising is still quite bad, it's not just blue on top of my foot and toes, but also under the arch of the foot, and on both sides of my heel. I got told to use some creams to get the bruising off, apart from the top of my foot, where she said it looks like small necrosis has appeared due to nerves and blood vessels not working properly, but as everything itches like crazy, it should resolve itself.. 

and total of 5-6 weeks till recovery, if everything goes fine. If after 2 weeks I am not much better I have to hope I can get to MRI, but the doctor said yesterday it might not be easily possible, as there is a 2 month cue for the MRI.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Oh man Cherrij I feel for you. I can say those that if looked after properly necrosis can resolve. DH crushed his foot cleaning up after Katrina. The base of a huge pine landed right on top of the boot. At first we thought the foot would have to be amputated at the ankle there was so much damage. Watch that area for signs of infection.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Oh man Cherrij I feel for you. I can say those that if looked after properly necrosis can resolve. DH crushed his foot cleaning up after Katrina. The base of a huge pine landed right on top of the boot. At first we thought the foot would have to be amputated at the ankle there was so much damage. Watch that area for signs of infection.


It's quite small and dry and clean. It does feel like there is jelly under it, and it's itching like mad - the doc said it should be OK, but in 6 days I have to get my foot taped again, so I will ask the doc about it again. in the meantime keeping it dry and cozy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I'm glad it's not broke but it sounds like the recovery time will be just as long if not longer. Take care and do what the docs tell you!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was giving my boss a leg up on his Hunter when the horse spooked at cattle galloping along the other side of the hedge. He stomped on my foot and twisted it into the ground. 
It hurt a lot! On getting back I was on my own with a lot to do so just cracked on with a limp. 

That night I came indoors and stood at the sink washing mugs I had brought on from outside. I noticed blood on the floor and thought a dog had cut itself, went to look then realised most of the blood was by the sink. It was my foot!

On removing socks I looked at the damage. My big toe was split open from the base of the nail all the way over the top to the under side. My foot was swelling as I looked and going a light blue. Of course it started to to hurt again. 
I had a bath, picked out the shavings and straw from the wound, went to the tackroom got some antiseptic and sulpherlinamide powder dressed to wound wrapped in some gauze and duct tape, rubbed arnica on the bruising and limped for a couple of days. 

I still have the scar from the cut.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy mackerel @Foxhunter! :O 

I am so glad I don't have a flesh wound with this.. but I am still worried about how the necrosis will sort out.. 

Had a laugh with my friend tonight - my left foot is dark red, kinda purple, and fat. My right foot is pale and bony. My left calf could make any boots look big on me, the right one looks like NO boots will fit me  (I have always had issues with long boots and my calves, they have always been big, and I am nowhere near overweight)

SO I have 2 different legs


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For DH all that died turned into one big black plastic scab and it eventually peeled off. He has a dent where the worst was on the top, loss part of his big toe and the nail and nail bed. Stitches all down the sides of his foot. Looks Frankensteiny. Foxhunter all I can say is OUCH!. That was the injury we found out 911 will not dispatch to us - we have to meet them at the nearest highway intersection. It was quicker to load him in the bed of the truck and go myself.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Generally I think my toes developed eyes and kept out the way!

Another time, when I was in my mid teens, I had gone to ride for the instructor of my instructor, a very tough woman. She had red hair and a temper to match. We were at a show where her temper was always at it's worse. 

I was Show a young horse in hand whilst she was show jumping. I had hold of the youngster and she wanted a leg up on her jumper. As I gave her a leg upmso the horses squeezed and her mare - wearing big jumping studs, struck out and landed on the top of my foot. 

As I looked down I could see a flow of blood oozing out of my boots. 

She dismounted muttering cusses, picked up the stud box grabbed some cotton wool and the farriers nail used to remove the cotton wool from the stud holes, and packed it into the hole in, not only my boot but also the top of my foot. 

I did the in hand class aware of the throbbing in my foot. I finished and put the horse back in the horsebox and went to the first aid station. 
They couldn't get my boot off and were going to cut it (my first pair of long boots only twice worn!) 
She appeared and pushed the first aides away. She straddled my leg with her butt towards me, grabbed the heel of my boot in both hands, told me to put my foot on her butt and push as she pulled. The boot was removed with no further damage. 

Fortunately the cotton wool in my foot, when removed was to bloody for them to see that it wasn't clean! 

I lived.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, it has been a while. 
There is almost no swelling. 
The necrotic crust fell off. Though there is a weird jelly spot that still feels numb. 
my toes do not move fully yet. And yesterday I found out that I now have to go do tests and make special insoles for my shoes, as I have a flat foot now... the right foot still only has tendency, but the left is flat after the trauma. That doc says that is why it still hurts..

I still don't get it how can trauma doctor only think about bones. She told me to go to a neurologist, if I don't like something... lovely. Now I need a foot doctor and a neurologist..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, those weird jelly spots. There is part of my cheek that is still numb all these years later after connecting with a horse cheek to cheek. Glad to hear things have somewhat been sorted out and you are on the road to recovery. You may find that that insole provides the needed support to finish healing and may not be a permanent need.


----------

